# Auction Tooling



## roadie33 (Jun 18, 2016)

Went to an Auction today and picked up some good tooling.
All together it was around $130 for all of it.
The one huge box of taps and drills was $55. It weighed 27 lbs.
There was a Brown and Sharpe DTI, Starrett 6" level in the boxes too.
The box of dills was $25.
I figure I did pretty good since a lot of it looked to be in new shape or hardly used.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2016)

You did really good!


----------



## kvt (Jun 19, 2016)

+1 on what woodtickgreg said.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 19, 2016)

The BesTest indicator, if working smoothly and repeatably, is worth at least half of what you paid for all of it...  Great score.  For some reason, used taps and drills in a box, even top brands in great condition, are often available in lots like that at incredibly good prices, but when you want to sell some of the duplicates, cleaned up and sorted, there is little interest, at least in my experience.  Still, very nice haul!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 19, 2016)

I'd say you did very well on that deal. Feels kinda like Christmas, doesn't it? Mike


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 19, 2016)

It does kind of feel like Christmas. 
Got to go to Harbor Freight and pick up some more Evapo-Rust so I can get them all looking like new again.
On my last gallon and it is looking pretty scummy. Poured it thru a filter to try and clean some of the gunk out but it's not cleaning like it should.


----------



## kvt (Jun 19, 2016)

I found one thing,   I use the basket carb cleaner to clean all the oil and junk off the items, clean them up,   Then put them into the Evapo rust,   That way I have been getting less stuff in the evapo rust and Hope it last longer.   Doing that it does seem to get more stuff cleaned off as less likely that anything is on it to keep the evapo rust from getting to it.  
again Nice score.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice score  and as said


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 20, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> It does kind of feel like Christmas.
> Got to go to Harbor Freight and pick up some more Evapo-Rust so I can get them all looking like new again.
> On my last gallon and it is looking pretty scummy. Poured it thru a filter to try and clean some of the gunk out but it's not cleaning like it should.



Can also try soaking in white vinegar.   Basically its a low concentration acetic acid.    Works awesome although maybe a bit slower, won't burn your skin and much cheaper.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 24, 2016)

Great score.


I found a deal also, but not quite as good as yours.  I came across an ebay listing for "miscellaneous drill bits in a metal box".  Oh, and it was under Woodworking Tools.  I took a chance because they were in a drill index.  I ended up getting them for $15 including shipping.




They were a complete set of 29 bits, 1/16 to 1/2 by 64ths.  Made by General Hardware Manufacturing, New York, NY.  The little information I found indicates 1950s - 1970s.

All nice and sharp with just a bit of sawdust on them.  

With this set, I finally have the drill bits I need: fractional, number, letter, and S&D 1/2" to 1".

All made in the USA.


----------



## Martin W (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice score on the tools. That's the fun of an auction. At an auction you have to be patient and pay attention. Sometimes things will be selling for more than new and then out of the blue something goes dirt cheap.
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice buy.


----------

